# New Brake rotors and brake pads



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

Here's my new brake rotors and my very old, so rusted rotors. reached 135000 miles, OEM since new.
My new rotors brand is Meyle with the coating and a Akebono brake pads. spent around $253 in parts and DIY installation. 

pictures to follow.


----------



## audia4NY (Oct 13, 2014)

Nice

Now its time to show the capliers some loving too


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

i changed the bolt for the calipers and spring and the rubber for it. not the piston rubber. 

Here's what I replaced for the caliper if anyone is interested. For me i felt like replacing it already since it's been my caliper for the last 135000 miles. The rubber part is kind of hard already, glad i did. http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--1.8T/Braking/Rotors/ES2575975/




audia4NY said:


> Nice
> 
> Now its time to show the capliers some loving too


----------



## audia4NY (Oct 13, 2014)

radlynx said:


> i changed the bolt for the calipers and spring and the rubber for it. not the piston rubber.
> 
> Here's what I replaced for the caliper if anyone is interested. For me i felt like replacing it already since it's been my caliper for the last 135000 miles. The rubber part is kind of hard already, glad i did. http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--1.8T/Braking/Rotors/ES2575975/


Nice.

I meant more like a wire brush to remove the rust and maybe a little paint if your up to color them. A few good products for thaI've read about for coloring


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

I have no time to paint it so I just cleaned it up by wire brushing the inside of it. good idea though.




audia4NY said:


> Nice.
> 
> I meant more like a wire brush to remove the rust and maybe a little paint if your up to color them. A few good products for thaI've read about for coloring


----------



## maximizese (Jun 8, 2004)

Man, I really feel for you guys in the New England area. My 16 year old/268K miled rotors/calipers/hubs look brand new in comparison to your old stuff. I just replaced my TDI brakes with the larger brake/spindles from a GLI. I would make sure you cleaned and greased the guide pins.


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

that's what salt can do on metal parts.  by the way, i replaced my guide pins/ spring and the rubber for the guide pins. the old rubber was not as pliable as the new one so that was a good call for me. the coated Meyle disk rotors i bought might be very helpful in avoiding the corrosion from the inside. 



maximizese said:


> Man, I really feel for you guys in the New England area. My 16 year old/268K miled rotors/calipers/hubs look brand new in comparison to your old stuff. I just replaced my TDI brakes with the larger brake/spindles from a GLI. I would make sure you cleaned and greased the guide pins.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Those rotors look like they came out of a Santa Fe rail yard, but from 100 years ago.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Glad you changed you brakes. Looks like you kind of needed them.


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

metal are flaking already. when i drive around 75, metals are just disintegrating, i could hear the metals hitting something. 



racerpoet said:


> Glad you changed you brakes. Looks like you kind of needed them.


----------

